# Looking for an RP partner MxF NSFW (Growth/size difference/Romance mainly) - Discord



## Rigor_Omortis (Oct 18, 2018)

Heyo! Names Rigor Chians! But most people just call me 'Chains'!

SO...The short story is like this! I am looking for someone (Male or female) interested in short to long term RP's that mainly involves growth/size difference/micro-Macro stuff! (I tend to be the small one..But can be big on rare occasions) Either we do a longer story we both enjoy! Or we can do lots of small fun stories! I am pretty flexable when it comes to my partner's requests.

Sounds like something you might be interested in? And want to know more? Either poke me here or send me a request on discord (Which is where I mainly RP)! I hope to hear from interested people out there! ^^

Link to F-list profile for more info about my likes/dislikes: F-list - Warning

Discord: Chains#8692


----------



## Rigor_Omortis (Oct 27, 2018)

Bump


----------

